

Ask HN: Contractor rates and Full-time salaries in UK outside London? - zerr

Hello,<p>So any ideas about the given topic? For instance, is it realistic to expect GBP 100K+ full-time worker salary outside London (and maybe outside finance sector)? Same goes for 600-800 GBP daily rates for contractors.<p>The thing I hate with London is that, there are some good options (e.g. above mentioned finance sector high salaries  + bonuses equal to annual salary), but you have to live in the rented flat whole your life... Given nowadays real estate prices, it is unrealistic to buy a good house or even a good enough flat in London...
======
marklit
I've been contracting in London half the year and remotely from Estonia the
other half of the year for about three years now. It's hard to get UK clients
to agree to remote work. It usually takes 1 - 3 months for me to find a remote
contract but the lower cost of living and high quality of life here is worth
it. I've had to knock £70 off my day rate to keep my clients from considering
other candidates.

I don't see a lot of contracts from outside London appear where the day rates
are anywhere near what clients inside the M25 offer.

